# Is anyone selling any CA



## Caden_Hrabak (Apr 30, 2010)

I was wondering if i could be forwarded to a link to buy some CA for cheap i haven't done any CA finishes yet but im going to complete my first one tonight with a little help from a member Displaced Canadian.

If anyone here sells CA for cheap would be the best thing im just starting off and a little bit of money saved is alot for me.


----------



## roddesigner (Apr 30, 2010)

try Monty great service and price   http://woodenwonderstx.com/WWBlue/index.html


----------



## turbowagon (Apr 30, 2010)

+1 for Monty.


----------



## JimB (Apr 30, 2010)

Monty has the best prices and fast service.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 30, 2010)

John,Joe and Jim the three J's are spot on ........:biggrin:


----------



## HSTurning (Apr 30, 2010)

add another for Monty


----------



## Caden_Hrabak (Apr 30, 2010)

thank you. what type should i buy
Thick?
Thin?
Med?
and what are their different uses i just want a basic finisher


----------



## HSTurning (Apr 30, 2010)

If you do wood pens then the Thin is good for a good first sealing coat or 2
Medium or Thick works for finishing coats.

The cost isnt that much I would say get a smaller bottle of each and find out what works best for you. JMO


----------



## THarvey (Apr 30, 2010)

Caden_Hrabak said:


> thank you. what type should i buy
> Thick?
> Thin?
> Med?
> and what are their different uses i just want a basic finisher



Yes. :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Apr 30, 2010)

Agreed. A small bottle of each is a wise choice. I use less Thin than the Med or Thick, but thin has saved blanks for me in the past. Glue a chip back in, fill a pocket with like material. The uses are endless.... :biggrin:


----------



## Toni (Apr 30, 2010)

any suggestions for applying to pc?


----------



## hewunch (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes you need all three. Unless you use something else to glue in your tubes (thick works really good for this). I would also get the t-111 tips. They really come in handy when fixing stuff.

For PC, I have done a quick coat of thin and then 5+ coats of medium (wait for it to dry in between each coat). Wait over night then buff out with micromesh.


----------



## lorbay (May 19, 2010)

JimB said:


> Monty has the best prices and fast service.


 
Really fast service  +1

Lin.


----------



## mredburn (May 19, 2010)

If I had to pick just one it would be medium. 
Mike


----------



## snyiper (May 19, 2010)

I give Monty a thumbs up as well great product at a great price fast shipping. I use mostly thin for my finishes I use med or thick sometime to glue in tubes.... Get a assortment with some CA kicker youll be all set!!!


----------



## Jgrden (May 24, 2010)

Monty, Monty, Monty.


----------

